# Sticky  Daily Journal



## Grandmotherbear

Aside from overturning a pot of boing tea in my lap. nothing going on here.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

for falling down when I get up at night to the bathroom.
Home Depots door installers are being a royal PIB.We warned them we are only in town on the former half of the week-Sunday Mon Tues...in rare instances we could stretch till Wed but it had to be arranged in advance, They didn't return our calls till today and generously offered us Friday week. No can do, heading for 50th reunuin. I have to get with the dodge place to see if they can give me a ballpark date those repairs will be done. Otherwise I have to board the cats, buy Amtrack tix, etc etc.
Leg edema is very hard. and I just got my thumb tangled up and the boiling tea dumped. GFB hripped my nightshirt off and had me in the shower before I knew what was what.


----------



## amymcc

Oh my gosh, I hope you are ok!!


----------



## Grandmotherbear

amymcc said:


> Oh my gosh, I hope you are ok!!


Thank you for the good wishes. GFB started saying one of the worst things about my job at Hospice was I could no longer defer gratification. OTOH I didn't get to do my retirement travels in the camper. GFB did confess that he deliberately stopped all his work in the gardens, and said he wished we could have paid off all our bills prior to ordering our camper. Well, that would have left me without any retirement travels.It was important to me even if not to him.

I have stated being short of breath again. Skin like paper. Trying to clean out the gardens so GFB won't have to worry about them when I am gone


----------



## In The Woods

I’ve been absent from the forum and our daily thread here for a few months. So much going on!

First comment in my return - each page here is taking 20-30 seconds to load - terribly slow!

Let’s see - this past spring brought us some violent thunderstorms which is rare here. I’ve been dealing with downed trees for months. One storm even damaged our roof but was able to make enough repairs for now. I simply can not climb a ladder anymore!

Also what has been strange is our weather all summer - and still continues this week. Excessive humidity which just kills my joints. Has been very hard to do anything. And now here it is the second week of October and it is 81* with super high humidity. Our normal high this week is supposed to be 62*. But all that will change come Friday - highs forecast in the low 50’s then for a while - I can’t wait! Here I am and it is the 9th of October and I have the A/C on to get some relief - just crazy!

Also - my wife somehow got a serious infection in her GI tract and colon - was rushed to a trauma center that is 4 hours away and was in intensive care for 5 days and ended up finally coming home after 9 days. It was life threatening - really made me think about our mortality. She’s been home now for 2 weeks and is still very weak. Because of the nature of the infection it affected her brain - she didn’t even recognize me when she was in the hospital. I could only make the 8 hour round trip a couple times - really ran me down.

So I’ve been taking care of all the household chores along with everything else. She still has some major issues which will entail a lot of doctor visits and for various testing. Each of those are a minimum of a 3 hour round trip which is very difficult for me.

Seems weird with this terribly hot weather but now trying to catch up on fall chores - winter is coming! I still have the homestead mentality when it comes to winter preparation - have to get the pantry and freezer full.

I’ll try to catch up on some threads - wanted to post here first since this is my favorite. Hope all is going well for all.


----------



## Pyrpup2016

G'Bear


Grandmotherbear said:


> for falling down when I get up at night to the bathroom.
> Home Depots door installers are being a royal PIB.We warned them we are only in town on the former half of the week-Sunday Mon Tues...in rare instances we could stretch till Wed but it had to be arranged in advance, They didn't return our calls till today and generously offered us Friday week. No can do, heading for 50th reunuin. I have to get with the dodge place to see if they can give me a ballpark date those repairs will be done. Otherwise I have to board the cats, buy Amtrack tix, etc etc.
> Leg edema is very hard. and I just got my thumb tangled up and the boiling tea dumped. GFB hripped my nightshirt off and had me in the shower before I knew what was what.


Gads, girl, take care of yourself!! I live alone and find myself being Very careful to not trip or catch myself anywhere at home. Getting old isn't for the faint of heart!!


----------



## snowlady

It is hot and humid here, too. Except for the days it’s been 50. Pick a season already! Harvest got off about 2 weeks early. They went crazy for awhile but now we’ve had much rain. A wind storm a couple of weeks ago knocked a lot of the corn down. Seeing lots of row feelers/reels now. 
This week I got to go to three day work weeks. I work in a landscaping office and there’s not much going on right now. The guys can work until it freezes as they have a lot of projects to finish. I got most of my yard cleaned up and put away. 
Trying to finish up travel plans. A niece is getting married Thanksgiving weekend in Texas. Unfortunately it is not a good decision on her part or his either. They are 25 and 31 but mentally act about 15. Of course neither one is working. Yikes! Like a train wreck you just can’t look away from. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

On way jome from 50th reunion. Got lpsy on rjr way so we had an early bedtkme. Then I fell out of bed and GFB couldnt pick me up
FEEL like slapping yhe cardiologist who totally denied I was terminal even tho I met all criteria. Anyway I napped on and off on the floor and wheneber GFB woke je wpuld try to pick me up
I hurt, oh I hu rt
Hheading back to Florida. We didnt take the lil smoozy as the tow vehicle had a spectacular ending. The Dodge dealership is janging on till they csm get a new transmission, used that yrar only as an experiment, and then Dodge went back to its regular yransmission
So GFB rented a van for the 4houscats & I paid yhe vet tech to feed the 2 uard cats. Ee spend several days friving to DC stauing at Hotel 6s. Spemt half my nights unable to get up off the floor
I dont know what is happening and whu I feel so tired and in pain, inless ots gping along with being terminal
Jeading back to FL now
I really wish I could do more camping nut GFB wont allow me to do so.


----------



## kinnb

hang in there...grateful to see you still posting...


----------



## amymcc

In The Woods said:


> I’ve been absent from the forum and our daily thread here for a few months. So much going on!
> 
> First comment in my return - each page here is taking 20-30 seconds to load - terribly slow!
> 
> Let’s see - this past spring brought us some violent thunderstorms which is rare here. I’ve been dealing with downed trees for months. One storm even damaged our roof but was able to make enough repairs for now. I simply can not climb a ladder anymore!
> 
> Also what has been strange is our weather all summer - and still continues this week. Excessive humidity which just kills my joints. Has been very hard to do anything. And now here it is the second week of October and it is 81* with super high humidity. Our normal high this week is supposed to be 62*. But all that will change come Friday - highs forecast in the low 50’s then for a while - I can’t wait! Here I am and it is the 9th of October and I have the A/C on to get some relief - just crazy!
> 
> Also - my wife somehow got a serious infection in her GI tract and colon - was rushed to a trauma center that is 4 hours away and was in intensive care for 5 days and ended up finally coming home after 9 days. It was life threatening - really made me think about our mortality. She’s been home now for 2 weeks and is still very weak. Because of the nature of the infection it affected her brain - she didn’t even recognize me when she was in the hospital. I could only make the 8 hour round trip a couple times - really ran me down.
> 
> So I’ve been taking care of all the household chores along with everything else. She still has some major issues which will entail a lot of doctor visits and for various testing. Each of those are a minimum of a 3 hour round trip which is very difficult for me.
> 
> Seems weird with this terribly hot weather but now trying to catch up on fall chores - winter is coming! I still have the homestead mentality when it comes to winter preparation - have to get the pantry and freezer full.
> 
> I’ll try to catch up on some threads - wanted to post here first since this is my favorite. Hope all is going well for all.



I hope your wife is feeling better!


----------



## amymcc

snowlady said:


> It is hot and humid here, too. Except for the days it’s been 50. Pick a season already! Harvest got off about 2 weeks early. They went crazy for awhile but now we’ve had much rain. A wind storm a couple of weeks ago knocked a lot of the corn down. Seeing lots of row feelers/reels now.
> This week I got to go to three day work weeks. I work in a landscaping office and there’s not much going on right now. The guys can work until it freezes as they have a lot of projects to finish. I got most of my yard cleaned up and put away.
> Trying to finish up travel plans. A niece is getting married Thanksgiving weekend in Texas. Unfortunately it is not a good decision on her part or his either. They are 25 and 31 but mentally act about 15. Of course neither one is working. Yikes! Like a train wreck you just can’t look away from. Stay tuned for updates.


How are they supporting themselves??


----------



## snowlady

I know he gets food stamps. She babysits a bit. Her parents are fairly well off and she’s an only child. He works off and on but a job usually only lasts a couple of months at best. They’ll make it. It will always be a struggle until they inherit from her parents. My guess is they’ll blow thru it in a couple of years.


----------



## amymcc

Sounds pretty disastrous!


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Something GFB said pushed a button. I have lost close to 40 pounds. He suggested that since I had no leg control after bedtime meds I might try cutting my meds in half.. On Monday night GFB had to call non- emergency 911 to get me picked up and back in bed. I can stay abed while GFB returns to work, but I have to promise to not go outside.Tues after being assisted Monday, I was not able to stand up in the back yard. Otherwiise I can accompany him tohis work. He gets up early for the Wednesday 2 hour drive. 
I have been trimming a little in the gardens. Planted Chinese cabbage yesterday. Peas are sprouting. I also planted hyacinth beans that George Washington grew at Mount Vernon- white blossom instead of purple. I wish I could post pix of our pineapples-about 18 scattered thru the gardens, also need to dig some sweet potatoes before we get more rain- last few years the sweets exploded when we got rains late in autumn.

I do not know how much energy or strength I am going to have down the line, so hopefully I'll be able to continue posting. Nobody has ticked me off -there's no big angst scene. Y'all take care now.


----------



## Pyrpup2016

Gads, I feel for you G'Bear!! Did cutting the meds in half make you less able to stand ? Or was that just an idea that you haven't tried yet?

We're having a late spring for a few days and I've been out trying to clean up the yard a bit - it didn't freeze early and stay cold, so the leave are drifting down over a long time rather than all at once. Makes raking them onto the flower beds as mulch difficult. Then the wind comes up and blows them all around again. Pretty much have the house battened down for winter - heavy vinyl on the windows, propane tank filled, new shavings in the dog kennels and chicken coop.

My granddaughter had her baby - went very well, though we were so worried about her high risk pregnancy. She had a boy, and he's doing well. She's being able to nurse him and all is well. Thank heavens. That's about it! 

Have you all voted?? Do it!!


----------



## snowlady

Amymcc, update on the train wreck, they have only ever lived in the warm southern states....guess who’s taking a job in Minnesota! In January!


----------



## alida

Grandmotherbear said:


> Something GFB said pushed a button. I have lost close to 40 pounds. He suggested that since I had no leg control after bedtime meds I might try cutting my meds in half.. On Monday night GFB had to call non- emergency 911 to get me picked up and back in bed. I can stay abed while GFB returns to work, but I have to promise to not go outside.Tues after being assisted Monday, I was not able to stand up in the back yard. Otherwiise I can accompany him tohis work. He gets up early for the Wednesday 2 hour drive.
> I have been trimming a little in the gardens. Planted Chinese cabbage yesterday. Peas are sprouting. I also planted hyacinth beans that George Washington grew at Mount Vernon- white blossom instead of purple. I wish I could post pix of our pineapples-about 18 scattered thru the gardens, also need to dig some sweet potatoes before we get more rain- last few years the sweets exploded when we got rains late in autumn.
> 
> I do not know how much energy or strength I am going to have down the line, so hopefully I'll be able to continue posting. Nobody has ticked me off -there's no big angst scene. Y'all take care now.


Please take care of yourself. I always enjoy your posts, especially the gardening and camping up north, and I hope to read more of them. The idea of planting pineapples throughout your property is very intriguing to me.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

I Have 4-5 gRDENS scattered around. The drain field hosts 18-22 gallon pots, growing purple sweet potatoes, yacon, and pineapples. The side drainfield holds what I call my "water gardens"which are canna, water chestnuts and wapoto. Plus my bumper crop of tadpoles. I love listening to Mom and Pop Frog singing. Scattered on the lower edge of the property where the neighbor let the grass/weeds/jungle grow over everything is where I have a crabapple (Everest) and a yellow Terminalia, also known as an okari nut. I planted the nuts when the California growers were ripping down their almonds because they were being drought killed. The okaris haven't fruited yet. A leaf is as long as my forearm. Also in this area have a jaboticaba bush, which does beautifully in high humidity areas and if I took better care of it I would get 3 crops a year, just like back in the city. And a muntigia or jamaican cherry, which usually has a handful of berries on it. Warning- any attempt to store removes all taste - frozen, canned, preserved, etc. Just have to accept it as it is, which is a small tree/bush that likes sand andneglect. 

Near the sea wall I have batched peaches, apples, figs, and sparrowgrass. I am back to sparrowgrass after a rest of several years. I think it will go better this time. GFB and I planted 25 crowns between my hospitalization and his. Again, it bears intermittently . I have 2 of the Malabar chestnuts- one has started to bear nuts, -some figs, some apples, and an olive tree. Plus pineapples scattered thru the rows, a very nice perennial that doesn't call for much input. I also have sugar snap peasand broccoli sprouting, and we have Chaya and katuk for nutritious pot greens. Coming back up to the hpuse on the other side are blueberries, blackberries and a leafy green vege I discovered I detest. Tastes and has texture of slimy canned spinach. So that is my garden report. Now have to toddle over to Verizon to find out why Internet has been intermittent...


----------



## frogmammy

Grandmotherbear said:


> .....ripped my nightshirt off and had me in the shower before I knew what was what.


It's a little late, BUT.....

That would be a GREAT opening for a romance novel!

Mon


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Masseur told me that all his patients (except me) get achy and muscle tight in the cold. I actually get more loose and more alert. He confirms I should probably not spend the summers in Florida. I had a bad month. After many falls started taking septra for a possible UTI. I woke up for the first time in a month. GFB said I had no strength in my legs and sounded confused. I remembered what he told me- just as something tat existed- not remembering what or why. One day I woke up in the hospital because GFB hurt his back trying to lift me. Asked why I was there, I kept saying My husband says I'm incoherent. I didn't think I was until I woke up. 3 weeks of septra really helped. Thank you all day chemist.
I planted turnips and tat soi today, along with small cukes. Found one purple sweet potatoe. GFB has volunteered for chef duty. I have invested in a pill minder just incase I double dosed in the past. Unfortunately get achy in the early morning. That's when I put the half pain pill in for. Switched from 1 1/2 anti depressants back to one, restarted the reflux meds. Need get my 3 page advance directive copied and a will done. Think I can just get it notarized. Not that I have anything worthwhile except the snoozy and 4 cats. Most people don't make arrangements for their pets. GFB crosses every T, dots every I and we have appointed a cat guardian in case we predecease them.
The Chaya is cooking. It needs to be cooked in 2 changes of water. A shrubby tree that likes sand and neglect (seeing a common thread here?) It's a tasty pot green with a little hydrocyanides, just like apples. It doesn't cook down and needs less looking after than collards. 
Will head north to Jacksonville to meet up with DS and family for 3 days before Christmas. His inlaws want a command performance for every holiday so I am grateful they wnt to meet us at all. I worked every Tgiving and Xmas till I retired in 2014 and now those days seem a little bit empty...If you do work those holidays still plan your family activities and special times. 
I really miss root vegetables. Have decided to use up all the seeds -back to 2009. Not gonna store them any more. An hour or two gardening every day is recreational and hopefully will keep down the head-high weeds.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

At MD Anderson in Houston with hubby, who is having a salivary gland removed due to a tumor. Most likely benign.


----------



## kinnb

@Alice In TX/MO paws crossed for a quick healing...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

In recovery. All good.


----------



## Daddyof4

Well it’s been several years since I posted on this forum. Likely nobody remembers me but I’m baaaack and I plan to stay active. Funny how life happens.


----------



## kinnb

Welcome back!


----------



## simplefarmgirl

Daddyof4 said:


> Well it’s been several years since I posted on this forum. Likely nobody remembers me but I’m baaaack and I plan to stay active. Funny how life happens.[/ack


----------



## simplefarmgirl

Me too..been a few. Life changes..but time to step back and get back to what I love


----------



## kinnb

welcome back!


----------



## In The Woods

I've been absent from the forum for most of the winter it seems. Really want to get back in the swing of things here.

I was looking for Grandmother Bear's monthly journal topic - she would start one at the beginning of each month - but can't seem to find it.

Anyway...A long winter here as usual. I had some unfound energy somehow - maybe my RA was in a bit of remission for a couple months. I actually remodelled our bathroom - something that I have never done before. I can still only work at it for an hour or two a day until I run out of energy but got it done last week. We live in a 100 year old house - the kitchen and bathroom are circa 1950's. Old cast iron wall hung sink and all. 4 coats of paint on the walls and ceiling - new flooring - new vanity and faucet in a different location - new chair height toilet - all new accessories like towel bars etc.

I must say it looks quite nice compared to what it used to but it was certainly a struggle. The only thing I didn't change was the tub/shower unit as I couldn't afford it. We both desperately need a handicap accessible shower unit but will have to wait I guess.

This was a good winter project - took me all of it to complete. Done just in time for some spring weather - I am really looking forward to getting outside and back to the chores that I am used to. Hundreds of limbs and sticks to pick up after the long winter to start.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Welcome back In the Woods! I stopped starting the monthly journals several months ago. Posted an encouragement so someone else could take a turn. Don't know if you were aware, but I was terminally ill last year- met all the hospice criteria for end-stage heart disease- I know because I was a hospice nurse who admitted a lot of end stage cardiac disease patients. I started doing a lot of palliation - such as using the motorized shopping carts. using a cane more, ordering oxygen from a company that does "recreational oxygen"- like for mountain climbers etc. (called Oxygen Plus - my doctor told me that I didn't have severe enough shortness of breath of breath to qualify for Medicare- reimbursed oxygen- even tho I spent most of 2018 short of breath) Anyway I started putting a lot of my energy into things to prepare GFB for my dying. I was also confused and hostile because of the low oxygen - that's my summer, fall, winter in a nutshell. 

I do seem to be doing a little better now, but don't think I am able to be back on the board as much now as I was previously, so am unwilling to be once again the sole journalist starting the monthly journals. 
What does anyone think about a quarterly journal? I mean look how long it's been- we are only 2 pages after all this time.


----------



## In The Woods

Grandmotherbear said:


> Welcome back In the Woods! I stopped starting the monthly journals several months ago. Posted an encouragement so someone else could take a turn. Don't know if you were aware, but I was terminally ill last year- met all the hospice criteria for end-stage heart disease- I know because I was a hospice nurse who admitted a lot of end stage cardiac disease patients. I started doing a lot of palliation - such as using the motorized shopping carts. using a cane more, ordering oxygen from a company that does "recreational oxygen"- like for mountain climbers etc. (called Oxygen Plus - my doctor told me that I didn't have severe enough shortness of breath of breath to qualify for Medicare- reimbursed oxygen- even tho I spent most of 2018 short of breath) Anyway I started putting a lot of my energy into things to prepare GFB for my dying. I was also confused and hostile because of the low oxygen - that's my summer, fall, winter in a nutshell.
> 
> I do seem to be doing a little better now, but don't think I am able to be back on the board as much now as I was previously, so am unwilling to be once again the sole journalist starting the monthly journals.
> What does anyone think about a quarterly journal? I mean look how long it's been- we are only 2 pages after all this time.


So sorry to hear this. I hope you can find some comfort and relief in your remaining days.

Yeah - it seems the journal has lost any traction.


----------

